
Writing Makes Me A Better Designer - nvk
http://blog.mengto.com/writing-makes-me-a-better-designer/
======
namenotrequired
Ha, I saw Meng post this on facebook, nice to see it appear here too :)

I agree that writing these things down is very useful, even if just for
yourself. In the interaction design course I'm taking at university, I don't
have to hand in anything for a couple of weeks, and yet I'm writing all my
thoughts down - just to have them organised, and because I know that once I
write them down, I make sense of them, find flaws in them and get better ideas
through them.

